# Can you make a mac & cheese sauce without flour?



## Robert360

Each recipe I see for mac and cheese requires making a roux. However I have had no luck with this. I've tried it twice (one was tonight) and each time my mac and cheese has been too floury. Is there anyway to make a sauce without flour? If not, how do _you_ make your roux?


----------



## Bigjim68

I don't make a roux.  I start with heavy whipping cream, sometimes cut with milk.  Bring to slightly under a boil (do not let boil),  and add your spices and seasonings.  Careful with the salt, I add none.  Add your choice of cheeses shredded, stirring till incorporated.  

I also will generally use a small amount of sherry and add a little of a freshly ground cinnamon clove mix.


----------



## TATTRAT

What are your recipes?

Also, are you baking the Mac 'n Cheese after assembling sauce and pasta? Some sauces do not hold up to baking and will break.

If you make a good bechamel, load it with cheese, and thicken with roux once things are up to a simmer, just make sure your roux is cool/room temp(avoids lumps). Let it thicken to just under the point you would like it to be at, and let it cook for 10min or so. That should cook out the flour, and the wee bit of reduction should take you whee you need to be.

This is all based on speculation though, as no recipe is provided. As simple as it sounds, Mac' n Cheese has a LOT of variables, lol.


----------



## Zhizara

I melt my cheese(s) in milk, evaporated milk, or even a cream of soup.  No flour or roux.


----------



## Snip 13

You can make cheese sauce many different  ways. I sometimes use the roux method, sometime I use half milk and cream and melt finely grated cheese in little bit at a time. 
Cultured butter milk makes a lovely cheese sauce too, just use the same method as with the cream.
You can make a roux with corn starch but I don't like this since I find the consistency too jelly like.
The trick is too grate the cheese finely and add it slowly so that you don't get lumps or separation.


----------



## DaveSoMD

First, be sure you are using equal parts fat and flour (measure). Second, remember to cook it for a bit. If you don't cook the roux long enough it will leave a floury taste to the M&C.


----------



## Snip 13

DaveSoMD said:


> First, be sure you are using equal parts fat and flour (measure). Second, remember to cook it for a bit. If you don't cook the roux long enough it will leave a floury taste to the M&C.



I believe the question was how to make a cheese sauce without flour..lol!


----------



## dcSaute

"" If not, how do _you_ make your roux?""


----------



## Selkie

I'm normally a roux maker... except for cheese sauce. I only use cheese and a dairy product (milk, half & half or cream - whatever is handy.)

I begin by warming the cheese in about two tablespoons of milk and a pat of butter. I don't let it come to a boil. The milk and butter helps the cheese not stick to the bottom of the pan. After the cheese is mostly melted through, I begin to add more milk a tablespoon at a time while stirring until it comes to the consistency that I want.

This is not a dish that you can wander away from. It requires constant attention and stirring over low heat. Burnt cheese sauce on the bottom will ruin the entire batch, and is miserable to clean from the pot.

...but it tastes SOooo good that, to me, it's worth the trouble.


----------



## Snip 13

dcSaute said:


> "" If not, how do _you_ make your roux?""



Make a roux with cornstarch or make the cheese sauce without making a roux.


----------



## Snip 13

You can also make Mac 'n Cheese with a savoury egg custard and add cheese like you would for a quiche.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Selkie said:


> I'm normally a roux maker... except for cheese sauce. I only use cheese and a dairy product (milk, half & half or cream - whatever is handy.)
> 
> I begin by warming the cheese in about two tablespoons of milk and a pat of butter. I don't let it come to a boil. The milk and butter helps the cheese not stick to the bottom of the pan. After the cheese is mostly melted through, I begin to add more milk a tablespoon at a time while stirring until it comes to the consistency that I want.
> 
> This is not a dish that you can wander away from. It requires constant attention and stirring over low heat. Burnt cheese sauce on the bottom will ruin the entire batch, and is miserable to clean from the pot.
> 
> ...but it tastes SOooo good that, to me, it's worth the trouble.



I'm going to have to try this method. I use heavy cream and finely grated cheese if I'm using hard cheeses, milk and finely grated cheese if I'm using creamier cheeses the melt well. I avoid cheddar, not because I don't like cheddar cheese sauce, but because I have yet to be successful in making it. It always comes out separated. And yes, I keep the milk or cream from reaching a boil, finely shred the cheese, add it slowly and constantly stir the mix. Still comes out clumpy.


----------



## Snip 13

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm going to have to try this method. I use heavy cream and finely grated cheese if I'm using hard cheeses, milk and finely grated cheese if I'm using creamier cheeses the melt well. I avoid cheddar, not because I don't like cheddar cheese sauce, but because I have yet to be successful in making it. It always comes out separated. And yes, I keep the milk or cream from reaching a boil, finely shred the cheese, add it slowly and constantly stir the mix. Still comes out clumpy.



Try getting the cheese to room temperature first and add some cream or buttermilk. Cheese will blend better with a thicker mixture.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I let it come to room temp but haven't tried buttermilk. Thanks, I'll see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Snip 13

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I let it come to room temp but haven't tried buttermilk. Thanks, I'll see if it makes a difference.



My pleasure  My cheddar sauce also use to fail till I tried this method!


----------



## Selkie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> ...I avoid cheddar, not because I don't like cheddar cheese sauce, but because I have yet to be successful in making it. It always comes out separated. And yes, I keep the milk or cream from reaching a boil, finely shred the cheese, add it slowly and constantly stir the mix. Still comes out clumpy.



I know what you mean, and the same thing used to happen to me until I began using a softer cheese mixed in with it. The cheddar seems to melt better in the presence of another cheese rather than by itself. A small amount of cream cheese or (GASP!!!!!) Velveeta will do the trick.


----------



## Alix

Selkie said:


> I know what you mean, and the same thing used to happen to me until I began using a softer cheese mixed in with it. The cheddar seems to melt better in the presence of another cheese rather than by itself. A small amount of cream cheese or (GASP!!!!!) Velveeta will do the trick.



Now you've done it! All the Velveeta haters will be posting mean things now! 

I use some velveeta, milk and sharp cheddar. If I don't have any velveeta (cuz we like it a LOT in our house) then I'll use some cream cheese instead. No flour required!


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> Now you've done it! All the Velveeta haters will be posting mean things now!
> 
> I use some velveeta, milk and sharp cheddar. If I don't have any velveeta (cuz we like it a LOT in our house) then I'll use some cream cheese instead. No flour required!



Velveeta is one of my staples too.  Makes foolproof cheese sauce, no roux required!


----------



## Snip 13

Alix said:


> Now you've done it! All the Velveeta haters will be posting mean things now!
> 
> I use some velveeta, milk and sharp cheddar. If I don't have any velveeta (cuz we like it a LOT in our house) then I'll use some cream cheese instead. No flour required!



Velveeta? Why on earth would I use that vile gunk?
NO seriously, what is velveeta? Lol 
Never heard of it


----------



## Alix

Snip 13 said:


> Velveeta? Why on earth would I use that vile gunk?
> NO seriously, what is velveeta? Lol
> Never heard of it



Its processed cheese. Swiss, cheddar and something else all blended into a loaf of deliciousness. However, you either love it or hate it. Haters can be pretty intense about it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> Its processed cheese. Swiss, cheddar and something else all blended into a loaf of deliciousness. However, you either love it or hate it. Haters can be pretty intense about it.



Cheesy nectar of the gods...maybe similar to what you might call American cheese, or Cheez Whiz, Snip.


----------



## Snip 13

Alix said:


> Its processed cheese. Swiss, cheddar and something else all blended into a loaf of deliciousness. However, you either love it or hate it. Haters can be pretty intense about it.



I haven't found a processed cheese I like yet but I'll try it if I can find it 
Might be good for sandwiches for kid lunchboxes if I don't enjoy it.
We have Kraft Products so maybe someone stocks it.


----------



## pacanis

You can always order some Snip. Shipping charges shouldn't be too bad because no refrigeration required, lol. They sell it right on the shelves here.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> You can always order some Snip. Shipping charges shouldn't be too bad because no refrigeration required, lol. They sell it right on the shelves here.



Could be why I've never seen it, don't usually look for cheese on the shelf..lol! Unless it's for that laughing cow nonsense my kids ask for!


----------



## pacanis

I think the first time I bought Velveeta was last year. Until then, I didn't realize it wasn't in the refrigerated section either


----------



## xunamiller

*Modern Mararoni and Cheese (Bon Appetit Apr. 1989)*

1 1/2 cups dried tubular pasta
2 Medium carrots, peeled, cut diagonally 1/8 to 1/4 inch
5 oz brocolli, stems peeled and dices, florets separated
1/4 lb zucchini trimmed and diced
1/2 cup frozen peas

1 cup low fat cottage cheese
1 tbsp Dijon mustard
1/4 tsp hot pepper sauce such as Tobadco
salt and freshly ground pepper
4 oz sharp cheddar cheese, coarsley shredded
4 oz part skim mozzarella, coarsley shredded
1 Tbps freshly grated Parmesan Cheese

Cook pasta in large saucepan of boiling salted water 4 minutes. Add carrots and cook 2 minutes. Add broccoli and cook 2 minutes. Drain pasta, reserving 1/2 cup cooking liquid. Return pasta and vegetables to saucepan. Add zucchini and peas.

Preheat oven to 400 F. Lightly butter 1 1/2 quart souffle dish or 4x6 inch casserole. Blend cottage cheese with reserved pasta cooking liquid, mustard and hot pepper sauce in processor until smooth. Stir into pasta and vegetables. Season with salt and pepper. Mix in cheddar and mozzarella cheeses. Transfer to prepared dish. Sprinke with Parmesan cheese. (can be perpared 2 days ahead. cover and refrigerate.) Bake until top  begins to brown, about 20 minutes.

I have been using this recipe for years and I love it. I also love tomatoes in my Mac and Cheese, so I leave out the vegetables and substitute a 15 oz can of tomatoes and I use the tomato juice in place of the pasta cooking liquid. For the pasta I use ziti with lines since the sauce seems to stick better. I also usually double everything.

To be honest I have found that people who like tons of cheese aren't really fond of this recipe, but for people who like to make yummy Mac and Cheese a little bit healthier or are watching their weight this seems to be an answer.


----------



## Bigjim68

Alix said:


> Its processed cheese. Swiss, cheddar and something else all blended into a loaf of deliciousness. However, you either love it or hate it. Haters can be pretty intense about it.


Not exactly

 MILK, WATER, MILKFAT, WHEY, WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, SODIUM PHOSPHATE,  MILK PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, ALGINATE, SODIUM CITRATE, APOCAROTENAL  (COLOR), ANNATTO (COLOR), ENZYMES, CHEESE CULTURE.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bigjim68 said:
			
		

> Not exactly
> 
> MILK, WATER, MILKFAT, WHEY, WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, SODIUM PHOSPHATE,  MILK PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, ALGINATE, SODIUM CITRATE, APOCAROTENAL  (COLOR), ANNATTO (COLOR), ENZYMES, CHEESE CULTURE.



Yum!  All my favorite ingredients!


----------



## Snip 13

Dawgluver said:


> Cheesy nectar of the gods...maybe similar to what you might call American cheese, or Cheez Whiz, Snip.



Oh ok, doesn't sound that good to me. I can't even manage the slices of processed cheese they put on Mc. Donalds burgers.  Then again I don't like the burgers either..lol! Luckily Botswana declined the offer of getting Mc.D's here so the kids just get it when we visit family in SA. When we do go I just eat the chicken nuggets with dip and the skinny fries are ok


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> I think the first time I bought Velveeta was last year. Until then, I didn't realize it wasn't in the refrigerated section either



Its not the same in the US as it is in Canada. Ours *IS* in the refrigerated section. 



Bigjim68 said:


> Not exactly
> 
> MILK, WATER, MILKFAT, WHEY, WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, SODIUM PHOSPHATE,  MILK PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, ALGINATE, SODIUM CITRATE, APOCAROTENAL  (COLOR), ANNATTO (COLOR), ENZYMES, CHEESE CULTURE.



Again, that's the US variety. The Canadian version is "Made from Cheddar, Mozzarella, and Swiss Cheeses" Our ingredient list is different as well. Similar, but not the same.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> Its not the same in the US as it is in Canada. Ours IS in the refrigerated section.
> 
> 
> Again, that's the US variety. The Canadian version is "Made from Cheddar, Mozzarella, and Swiss Cheeses" Our ingredient list is different as well. Similar, but not the same.



Hmm.  Did not know that.  We usually get the low fat Velveeta, which probably has a few additional ingredients.  Love it anyway.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> Its not the same in the US as it is in Canada. Ours *IS* in the refrigerated section.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, that's the US variety. The Canadian version is "Made from Cheddar, Mozzarella, and Swiss Cheeses" Our ingredient list is different as well. Similar, but not the same.


 
Well what the hey 
I want the Canadian version!


----------



## Bigjim68

Alix said:


> Its not the same in the US as it is in Canada. Ours *IS* in the refrigerated section.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, that's the US variety. The Canadian version is "Made from Cheddar, Mozzarella, and Swiss Cheeses" Our ingredient list is different as well. Similar, but not the same.


Are you talking about this product?
Kraft Three Cheese Blend Grated Cheese Topping (8 oz.)






                                                                                                                                                      This is Moz, Swiss, and Cheddar.  This is found in US as well.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Well what the hey
> I want the Canadian version!



Me too!


----------



## Alix

No BigJim...see my post #20 in this thread. I mean Velveeta. I have no clue what that other stuff is but it looks interesting.


----------



## Bigjim68

Went to the Kraft Canada web site.  Found this.  I would never have dreamed that Velveeta in Canada is made with actual cheese.  Wish we could get it here.
_Velveeta_ cheese product has been helping Canadians make the  cheesiest, most delicious meals for over 25 years! It’s great for  melting, either plain on toast or as part of your family’s favourite  meals. And you can feel good about serving _Velveeta_ to your family - it’s made from a blend of three cheeses – Cheddar, Mozarella, and Swiss. The best part? _Velveeta_ has *50% less fat than Cheddar cheese!*


----------



## Alix

Its scary yummy. And pretty killer melted with salsa served with chips. 

I gotta say, I'm a little puzzled by why so many Kraft products are different in Canada. Cheez Whiz is different too. My sister would have us bring her jars of it when she lived in NJ. And Kraft Dinner is apparently different too. OH CRAP, I just remembered I was supposed to send Andy a box of it to compare. SORRY ANDY! I sent one and it went astray somewhere (another Canada Post reference). I'll send one this week!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mmmm, velveeta melted with milk and fresh sliced jalapenos. Very tasty on tortilla chips.


----------



## Josie1945

Welcome to DC.  Xuna

Josie


----------



## pacanis




----------



## TATTRAT

Snip 13 said:


> Make a roux with cornstarch or make the cheese sauce without making a roux.



Cornstarch ad water make a slurry

Flour and any oil(lipid)Butter, veg oil, soy oil= Roux

Slurry for translucent sauces(think Chinese foods/glazes)

Roux for thicker, heavier, clouded sauces(think gravy, sausage gravy, moms style stuff)

Slurry will eventually break too, and loose it's thickening properties.

Roux will burn. Roux should go hot(sauce) and Roux cold/room temp, to avoid lumps. Hot roux into a hot/simmer sauce base will just make a bunch of little dumplings.


----------



## Robert360

I think I'm just going to try cream, milk and cheese and see how that turns out.


----------



## Bigjim68

Most of the time, I don't bother with the milk.  Just heavy whipping cream.


----------



## ChefJune

Snip 13 said:


> I haven't found a processed cheese I like yet but I'll try it if I can find it
> Might be good for sandwiches for kid lunchboxes if I don't enjoy it.
> We have Kraft Products so maybe someone stocks it.


 
It's really not cheese, and doesn't pretend to be. In fact it's always been labeled "cheese food."  I liked it as a kid, but the texture is off-putting to me now.  Kinda like eating cheese-flavored plastic. 

The sauce for Macaroni and cheese is really nothing more complicated than a classic Mornay Sauce.  That is a Bechamel with cheese added.  For Bechamel, you start with equal parts flour and fat. The flour needs to be cooked long enough to cook the "flour taste" out, but not long enough to brown the roux. Then milk is added. When that sauce is smooth and thick, grated cheese (whatever kind you like, but traditionally, cheddar) is added and stirred until the cheese has melted and the sauce is smooth.

When you've mastered it, you've got one of the "Mother Sauces" down!


----------



## Alix

ChefJune said:


> It's really not cheese, and doesn't pretend to be. In fact it's always been labeled "cheese food."  I liked it as a kid, but the texture is off-putting to me now.  Kinda like eating cheese-flavored plastic.


You should try the Canadian variety, as I said it IS cheese, not cheese food.


----------



## jennyema

Snip 13 said:


> Make a roux with cornstarch or make the cheese sauce without making a roux.


 
You can't make a roux with cornstarch.  But you can very easily just melt the cheese in condensed milk.


----------



## jennyema

I think Velveeta ("Pasteurized Prepared Cheese Product") is pretty gruesome.  It's tasteless and it's plastic texture is really a turn off.  

But I have to say that I usually add a little of it to my mac and cheese, even when I am using other really good cheese because it melts so well and helps make the sauce very creamy.


----------



## Snip 13

jennyema said:


> You can't make a roux with cornstarch.  But you can very easily just melt the cheese in condensed milk.



I meant a slurry to thicken the cheese sauce to help the cheese blend better with the milk or cream " had a fingers faster that thoughts moment lol"
Not sure about the condensed milk thing, the sauce will be sweet, maybe evaporated milk.


----------



## jennyema

Snip 13 said:


> Not sure about the condensed milk thing, the sauce will be sweet, maybe evaporated milk.


 
Oh Lord!!  That would be disgusting.  Like the time I made bechemel with powdered sugar and not flour.

Good catch, THANKS:  I meant evaporated milk.


----------



## Snip 13

jennyema said:


> Oh Lord!!  That would be disgusting.  Like the time I made bechemel with powdered sugar and not flour.
> 
> Good catch, THANKS:  I meant evaporated milk.



You pointed out my blonde moment and I yours lol ! Now we're even.
No sweet lumpy cheese disasters in our future :P


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Classic Bechemel Sauce:
3 tbs. butter
3 tbs. al purpose flour
pinch of salt
Milk

In a saute' pan, melt the butter and add the flour and salt.  A thin paste will form.  Cook the paste over medium heat for about three minutes to remove the raw-flour flavor.  While whisking, slowly add milk, a little at a time.  At first, the roux will get super thick.  As you wisk in more milk, it will begin to thin into a rich white sauce.  When it has reached the thickness you desire (it should coat a spoon that is dipped in it) add just a pinch of nutmeg.  This is Bechemel Sauce, one of the 5 mother sauces.  To make Mornay sauce, add grated Gruyere cheese and stir until smooth.  The best way to do this is to have the cheese at room temperature.  Remove the sauce from the heat source, and slowly stir in the cheese.

Many people add grated Parmesano Regiano to the Bechemel for a version of Alfredo Sauce.  Very sharp cheddar is typically used for mac and cheese, or some combination of cheeses that includes very sharp cheddar.

The roux can also be used to bind soups, and is the base for Veloute Sauce, where a chicken, veal, or pork stock is added to make thin the roux into a sauce.

If you remove a roux from heat and quickly stir in raw eggs, you end up with choux paste, from which eclairs, profiteroles, and puffs are made.

Roux is a wonderful thing.  You just have to keep dairy products from reaching temperatures in excess of 175' to prevent them from breaking.

Oh, and a classic example of a roux based sauce uses sausage grease and milk.  Fry bulk sausage in a pan.  Add 3 tbs. of flour to the sausage, along with 1/2 tsp. ground pepper.  Then, after cooking for a couple of minutes, slowly stir in milk until you get a wonderful gravy.  Add a bit of rubbed sage and cook for another minutes.  You now have that famous southern dish, sausage gravy, which is served over biscuits.

Check out my blog for a more detailed explanation of the properties of fat, flour, and liquid.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ChefJune

Goodweed of the North said:


> Classic Bechemel Sauce:
> 3 tbs. butter
> 3 tbs. al purpose flour
> pinch of salt
> Milk
> 
> In a saute' pan, melt the butter and add the flour and salt. A thin paste will form. Cook the paste over medium heat for about three minutes to remove the raw-flour flavor. While whisking, slowly add milk, a little at a time. At first, the roux will get super thick. As you wisk in more milk, it will begin to thin into a rich white sauce. When it has reached the thickness you desire (it should coat a spoon that is dipped in it) add just a pinch of nutmeg. This is Bechemel Sauce, one of the 5 mother sauces. To make Mornay sauce, add grated Gruyere cheese and stir until smooth. The best way to do this is to have the cheese at room temperature. Remove the sauce from the heat source, and slowly stir in the cheese.
> 
> Many people add grated Parmesano Regiano to the Bechemel for a version of Alfredo Sauce. Very sharp cheddar is typically used for mac and cheese, or some combination of cheeses that includes very sharp cheddar.
> 
> The roux can also be used to bind soups, and is the base for Veloute Sauce, where a chicken, veal, or pork stock is added to make thin the roux into a sauce.
> 
> If you remove a roux from heat and quickly stir in raw eggs, you end up with choux paste, from which eclairs, profiteroles, and puffs are made.
> 
> Roux is a wonderful thing. You just have to keep dairy products from reaching temperatures in excess of 175' to prevent them from breaking.
> 
> Oh, and a classic example of a roux based sauce uses sausage grease and milk. Fry bulk sausage in a pan. Add 3 tbs. of flour to the sausage, along with 1/2 tsp. ground pepper. Then, after cooking for a couple of minutes, slowly stir in milk until you get a wonderful gravy. Add a bit of rubbed sage and cook for another minutes. You now have that famous southern dish, sausage gravy, which is served over biscuits.
> 
> Check out my blog for a more detailed explanation of the properties of fat, flour, and liquid.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Very good, GW!  but can I tell you how many times I've made BechAmel Sauce with a whole lot more flour and butter than 3 Tablespoons?  And you didn't suggest an amount of milk that corresponds to those 3 Tablespoons. For 3 Tablespoons, 2 cups of milk will be all the sauce will hold.  but you wrote your recipe very clearly. I wasn't being snide when I said "Very good! "


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

ChefJune said:


> Very good, GW!  but can I tell you how many times I've made BechAmel Sauce with a whole lot more flour and butter than 3 Tablespoons?  And you didn't suggest an amount of milk that corresponds to those 3 Tablespoons. For 3 Tablespoons, 2 cups of milk will be all the sauce will hold.  but you wrote your recipe very clearly. I wasn't being snide when I said "Very good! "



For the size meals I prepare, 3 tbs is about the correct amount of fat and flour that I require.  I purosely didn't give the milk amount as that can be gauged simply by adding milk and stirring over heat until the right consistancy is reached, no matter the amount of fat and flour.  I do the same thing when making pie crusts.  I put in the amount flour and salt required for whatever it is that I'm making, then add lard and cut in, a little at a time, until I get the pea-gravel consistancy i'm looking for.  The flour and fat can be worked indefinitely without making the crust tough as the gluten doesn't form until liquid is added.  This makes my pie crusts, and my bechemel based sauces fool proof.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennyema

For mac and cheese i usually start with 5T of each.

The sauce can be made anywhere from a cream soup to almost a paste, depending on its end use.  Add liquid accordingly.

For mac and cheese I always make the sauce pretty thin.

And use a lot of cheese.


----------



## Snip 13

I'm sure we all know how to make a bechemel by now, wasn't the question how not to make a roux? lol!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Snip 13 said:


> I'm sure we all know how to make a bechemel by now, wasn't the question how not to make a roux? lol!



Reading between the lines, the op stated that his cheese sauce made with a roux failed.  It came out lumpy.  if the same technique were used, but with cream, or evaporated milk, the lumpy sauce problem would remain.  I also added that to smoothly incorporate cheese into any sauce, the cheese should be grated and at room temperature, and the sauce should be removed from the heat source.  Whether Bechemel, or cream is used, following the technique will result in a creamy and smooth cheese sauce for the mac and cheese.  The rest of the info was provided because I love to help others learn new info and techniques.  Now, the op has multiple options, each of which will produce a successful sauce.

  I can't seem to help myself.  That may be why BT dubbed me "Chief Longwind".

Seeeeeya; Godoweed of the North


----------



## Robert360

Bigjim68 said:


> Most of the time, I don't bother with the milk.  Just heavy whipping cream.



Does it come out ok? Any thickness issues?


----------



## Bigjim68

Robert360 said:


> Does it come out ok? Any thickness issues?


For Mac and Cheese, heavy whipping cream is about right for my taste.  Most important is keeping the temp of the cream right.  Too hot and the sauce will break.

From the posts, there are as many ways to make mac and cheese as there are ways to cook a steak.


----------



## Dawgluver

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Reading between the lines, the op stated that his cheese sauce made with a roux failed.  It came out lumpy.  if the same technique were used, but with cream, or evaporated milk, the lumpy sauce problem would remain.  I also added that to smoothly incorporate cheese into any sauce, the cheese should be grated and at room temperature, and the sauce should be removed from the heat source.  Whether Bechemel, or cream is used, following the technique will result in a creamy and smooth cheese sauce for the mac and cheese.  The rest of the info was provided because I love to help others learn new info and techniques.  Now, the op has multiple options, each of which will produce a successful sauce.
> 
> I can't seem to help myself.  That may be why BT dubbed me "Chief Longwind".
> 
> Seeeeeya; Godoweed of the North



I found your posts to be very helpful, GW!  Stuff I did not know otherwise!  Thanks!


----------



## Snip 13

Goodweed of the North said:


> Reading between the lines, the op stated that his cheese sauce made with a roux failed.  It came out lumpy.  if the same technique were used, but with cream, or evaporated milk, the lumpy sauce problem would remain.  I also added that to smoothly incorporate cheese into any sauce, the cheese should be grated and at room temperature, and the sauce should be removed from the heat source.  Whether Bechemel, or cream is used, following the technique will result in a creamy and smooth cheese sauce for the mac and cheese.  The rest of the info was provided because I love to help others learn new info and techniques.  Now, the op has multiple options, each of which will produce a successful sauce.
> 
> I can't seem to help myself.  That may be why BT dubbed me "Chief Longwind".
> 
> Seeeeeya; Godoweed of the North



Yes Sir Chief Longwind!
But if you start teaching us how to boil an egg or cook rice I'm bunking your class 
Thanks for reminding us how it's done


----------



## Alix

Bigjim68 said:


> From the posts, there are as many ways to make mac and cheese as there are ways to cook a steak.



You should go look up the 8 page how to boil an egg thread. I think the one on how to make perfect rice was nearly as long!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Alix said:


> You should go look up the 8 page how to boil an egg thread. I think the one on how to make perfect rice was nearly as long!



So was the meatloaf thread.....


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> You should go look up the 8 page how to boil an egg thread. I think the one on how to make perfect rice was nearly as long!


----------



## Alix

DaveSoMD said:


> So was the meatloaf thread.....



Well that one I can kinda understand. But BOILING an egg?????


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Alix said:


> Its processed cheese. Swiss, cheddar and something else all blended into a loaf of deliciousness. However, you either love it or hate it. Haters can be pretty intense about it.


 
I know I am a few years late reading this, but there is nothing wrong with Velveeta cheese, it is smooth and creamy and is a wonderful addition to many recipes.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Snip 13 said:


> I haven't found a processed cheese I like yet but I'll try it if I can find it
> Might be good for sandwiches for kid lunchboxes if I don't enjoy it.
> We have Kraft Products so maybe someone stocks it.



Makes the best grilled cheese you will ever eat.


----------

